# NEW grilled fish recipe



## Hank715 (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any recipes for grilling or baking fish other than "rub it with butter or italian and put some Tony's on it?" I did an inventory on my freezer and I need to start cooking more fish but we are getting bored with the same old same old. Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

coat it in ranch dressing then grill and make fish tacos!


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

willeye said:


> coat it in ranch dressing then grill and make fish tacos!


Humm.....Just ranch dressing ? Nothing else??


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

my boss gave me a new recipe to try, its simple yet great, take some butter {about 2 tablespoons** and put in a cup and melt, then add mayo mix together well and spoon over fillets then sprinkle with garlic powder/salt and i sprinle some paramsean cheese on top of that and bake. i shared this with my bro n law and he will NOT fry fish anymore.. im doing some redfish tonight but im adding some fresh eggplant on top of my fillet,then covering it with the sauce.. give it a try ya might be surprised..


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

here"s one more for ya, soak your fillets in ranch overnite or at least a couple of hours, get your favorite potatoe chips {i like sour cream and onion**, smash the chips up into small pieces cover fillets with chips and bake, when they are close to being done turn on broilerand broil them till they golden brown on top, i serve mine with a rice/brocoli dish..


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Take some of those canned onions that everybody uses for the green bean casserole at Thanksgiving. Get a large can of the onions and crush or pulverize till they resemble crumbs. Season your fillets however you like but leave the salt out (the coating is naturally salty). Dip the seasoned fillets in an egg wash, then coat with the onion crumbs. Bake @ 350 till done. You'll love it. I've used speckled trout, white fish, etc and it's all good.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

There's also a very good recipe on here for "trout patties" that are like crab cakes but are made out of just about any type fish. They are excellent. Just do a search on this forum or the recipe forum. It's on here somewhere.


----------



## Hank715 (Sep 16, 2014)

Some good ideas. Thanks!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is one that I learned on a trip to Acapulco, Mex. Its called "Pescado a la Talla"

The traditional fish to use for this dish is snapper or grouper, but redfish and snook would also be good. 

Butterfly the fish from the bottom towards the dorsal fin, taking out the spine only. I leave the head and also cut it form the bottom up. I leave the fins, they get a good crunch when done. Then put them in a fish basket or over a plank. 

Ingredients:

juice of 2 limes
2 ancho chiles, seeded, deveined and soaked in hot water until soft
2 chipotle chiles
2 large cloves garlic roasted then peeled
1 medium onion, roasted then peeled
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup of butter or olive oil
salt to taste

Blend everything into a paste to the about the same consistency of baby food. Cover the fish entirely and grill over hot coals. You may want to add more of the past while cooking


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I usually just season them with garlic powder & Mrs.Dash
and cook them on my fish screen, either on the gasser, or charcoal


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I just grill them with lemon pepper and butter. About 8 minutes. I like to know I am eating fish.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Some great ideas. Good thread.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Gill, gut, and scale the fish. Score both sides and rub with sea salt, cracked pepper, whatever you like. Coat with Extra Virgin olive oil. Stuff cavity with aromatics and limes and sew shut. I used garlic cloves, onions, basil and lime on this red tonight. Place over coals and cook until done, basting with a lime butter mix. The bride and kid ate everything but the eyes. They are mine.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Need to save a few of these.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like salt pepper chopped fresh basil and lemon zest. Coated in olive oil Over a wood fire.


----------

